# Kindle



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Anyone selling their kindle.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking at ebay there are 107,917 kindles and kindle accessories currently for sale!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Obviously I am aware that there are 774 for sale on ebay, have got a few on my watch list. 
However if one is for sale on here from a member I would rather give them the money.
But I accept that you were trying to be helpful, did you happen to notice how many for sale on Amazon.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita bought me a Kindle Fire HD6 for Christmas.

Terrific screen and loads of things to play with, BUT:

Almost all functions are 'customised' by Amazon, many Android apps won't work on a Kindle. No expansion slot either.

No GPS function on mine, so I couldn't use it as a sat-nav.

I now have a Samsung Galaxy Tab4 8" which does all that the Kindle does but far better, and you have GPS built in. Thousands of apps with no restrictions and a very good screen. 32gb Micro-SD slot as standard.

Rita now has the Kindle and I have the Samsung, which isn't a phone. I also transferred my ebooks over to it as well.

Peter


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Yes, my wife's got a Kindle Paperwhite wifi only for sale, about 18 months old, always been in case ( not selling with case) so in excellent condition with cable but can't find the box. Selling due to change to 3G model.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

cabby said:


> Anyone selling their kindle.
> 
> cabby


Do you want a kindle e book reader or a tablet?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

nickkdx said:


> Yes, my wife's got a Kindle Paperwhite wifi only for sale, about 18 months old, always been in case ( not selling with case) so in excellent condition with cable but can't find the box. Selling due to change to 3G model.


Can I ask why you bought a 3G version?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I was looking for my daughter, as she is impressed with mine. However after reading Peter's comments I am going to consider giving mine to her and buying the Galaxy tab4.instead.


cabby


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

boringfrog said:


> Can I ask why you bought a 3G version?


Because she wanted to download books and not use our 3 allowance.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

cabby said:


> Well I was looking for my daughter, as she is impressed with mine. However after reading Peter's comments I am going to consider giving mine to her and buying the Galaxy tab4.instead.
> 
> cabby


Be aware that tablets are not very good for reading books outdoors.

P.S I have a nexus 7 and a Hudl for sale, cheap to you.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

boringfrog said:


> Be aware that tablets are not very good for reading books outdoors.
> 
> P.S I have a nexus 7 and a Hudl for sale, cheap to you.


+1 regarding tablet reading in sunshine, wife has Kindle Fire tablet, but syncs to her Kindle Paperwhite for the beach.

Terry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't read books outdoors, so that's not an issue for me, but I have a Sony E-Reader should I want to.

Within the functionality of the Samsung, book reading is well down my list of features that I wanted.

SatNav, Maps, Music Player, Email, ACSI Sites, LPG Locator and picture storage are what I wanted, plus that expansion slot.

Peter


----------

